
These Are Twitter's New Rules for Preventing Abuse and Harassment - danso
https://www.buzzfeed.com/pranavdixit/these-are-twitters-new-rules-for-preventing-abuse-and
======
everdev
The "Donald Trump" caveat:

> _the behavior is newsworthy and in the legitimate public interest._

Basically, you can still harass and intimidate people, just make sure it
generates enough ad impressions.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Ha, I wonder how they judge legitimate public interest. Say Trump..
hypothetically tweets about how North Korea "won't be around much longer!" and
North Korea interpret that as a declaration of war, is that in the legitimate
public interest?

Last time they said it was OK because it was newsworthy, but now they're
adding it to the public policy it needs to be newsworthy and in the public
interest? Should lead to more interesting debates.

~~~
tfha
That's not Twitter's fault, that's Trump's fault. If the president
accidentally declares war, he should be impeached

------
gfodor
Having a few centralized companies and a handful of decision-makers at those
companies be responsible for policing what is effectively on track to become
all of the worlds communication and public discourse is unsustainable and
fundamentally impossible anyway. I don't have a solution but it has to change.

~~~
jakobegger
Mastodon seems to be growing quickly. It's a decentralised alternative to
Twitter.

[https://joinmastodon.org](https://joinmastodon.org)

------
featherverse
Vultr offers VPS hosting for $2.50 per month and the WordPress software is
extremely simple to use and is 100% free. It even includes several high
quality free themes which are perfect for blogging.

WordPress allows you to customize your blog to express yourself in any way
that you can imagine, and it supports RSS feeds out of the box so your friends
can easily and quickly follow your updates using any of numerous free RSS
readers.

WordPress does not impose arbitrary limits on the size of your posts.

Twitter is garbage, it's a toy. If you have ideas you want to express, don't
allow corporations to control how you can express them.

------
Mz
#Notetoself:

Need to be less flippant about bitching about my life on twitter. While the
world doesn't actually give a crap about my welfare, they will up their
attempts to police my self expression concerning my dark moods that are at
least partly a result of living in this often shithole of a world.

------
gaius
_factors like whether the behavior is targeted at an individual or a group of
people, and if a report has been filed and by whom_

Why should it matter who reports it? Either its in violation or it isn't. This
is weaselly in the extreme.

~~~
mcbits
Twitter's words are that one factor they may consider is "the report has been
filed by the target of the abuse or a bystander."

That seems reasonable enough because the "target" may not consider it abuse at
all, even if the same behavior against someone else in a different context
would cross the line. Getting reported by the target is a stronger signal than
being reported by a misguided (if well-meaning) bystander who files a dozen
questionable reports every day.

